

PR firm launches Twendz: A Twitter trend analyzer - thepanister
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10194386-2.html?tag=mncol;title

======
RK
This sounds like something Twitter will eventually do themselves, but will
have much better access to the data.

